# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  Error 17 و عدم اتصال به مشترك

## stabesh

سلام

من در اتصال به مشترك دچار مشكل هستم و اين پيغام را دريافت مي كنم . به نظر شما مشكل از چيست ؟

the process could not to subscripter ........ note : step was retried the requested number of times 10 without succeding.

----------

